# dupree spoonfly



## tbuckshot (Jul 17, 2005)

OK, I need some new gold dupree spoonflies. Mine is just about worn out. I don't remember where I came across it, but does someone know where they are sold in S. Tx? Preferably Corpus Christi, Rockport, or San Antonio. I have connections in all three spots.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Maybe Here*

Sportsmans Warehouse has Great prices on flies and a big selection.


----------



## tbuckshot (Jul 17, 2005)

Is their San Antonio store still open?


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Or call Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston and have them shipped to you. 

Another option.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Capt. Jim Dupre (352) 335-2254
P.O. Box 141991
Gainesville, FL 32614

ship direct


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

also try tackletown in Rockport or texas paddlesports in San Antonio. I have had great luck with the East cut spoons 
http://www.eastcut.com/scottsSpoon.php
they are a little lighter and easier to cast. Also Bullet bob has a good pattern that I think are now marketed as kingfisher spoon flies. You can pick those up at Cabelas.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

just go with a horbeys see the black drum post in this section


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I got mine from Hill Country Outfitters in Gruene. They told me that they would ship me a few when I need more.

Late,
Cox


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

it is pretty easy to tie your own. even know a good how to demo site:

http://nwmangum.com/spoonfly/index.html

or you can go buy the pre-cut spoons pattern from Connie Mack

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=90087&highlight=spoon+fly


----------



## tbuckshot (Jul 17, 2005)

jhj415, thanks for the instructions! I may have to try that. For anyone in the Rockport area that cares, I found them today at Tackle Town. They were more pricey than I remembered, plus they were out of gold (so I bought orange). I also bought another knock-off in gold, but it is extremely bent. Hope it doesn't just ride on top.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

for any one that is interested, I got drug to a scrap book store with the wife while running errands one day. well turned out good for me finding out that they sale 8x11 sheets of sticker paper uncut. you name a color and they had it. white, gold, black, glitters, mirrored, and even glow in the dark. price was $1.25 a sheet.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

i get mine at Roy's in Corpus


----------



## tbuckshot (Jul 17, 2005)

Man, I'll go check Roy's. I so seldom think of them with flies, but know the got 'em.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*It was necessary to put the template in Photoshop*

to get it to print out in full scale. Fortunately my wife uses it all the time in her work. BTW, jhj415 you wouldn't recall the name of that scrap book store would you? Also, thank you for the detailed information.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Does anyone have any tricks to get the concave/convex shape of the Dupree spoon flies? I think the holes help and I can sort of get it by letting a drip form on the lower side but this is inconsistent. Half will have a good action and the others don't.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I would use the Horbey spoon fly in red/gold. Titanium hook and weed gaurd. They are truly awesome. I honestly don't throw anything else in 18" of water or less. Especially in the grass. www.captaintomhorbey.com sells them direct. He actually makes them.


----------

